# 1938 Dixie-rush acl



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

I like it when I find something I've never heard of. My only new find today an a good acl. Not slot of info on net about it.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

I didn't see it in my Soda Book, not sure if that means anything, if not in book could be rare or just common & overlooked? LEON.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I didn't see it in my Soda Book, not sure if that means anything, if not in book could be rare or just common & overlooked? LEON.


I did find a little on it from the newspaper I think it was around for two years an was bottle in Decatur an never made it out of the state.


----------



## Timelypicken (Aug 2, 2020)

I found 3 sold on eBay


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 2, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> I like it when I find something I've never heard of. My only new find today an a good acl. Not slot of info on net about it.


Bottled in Decatur, Al


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 2, 2020)

Rltide55 said:


> Bottled in Decatur, Al


Does any one know how long they were in business ?


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 2, 2020)

It was Decatur . Georgia not Alabama. My bad 
*Sunday, January 1, 2012*
*Decatur Boy's High School Student George B. Edmunds discovered "Dixie-Rush" a popular soft drink in it's day.*

Decatur Boy's High School Student George B. Edmunds discovered "Dixie-Rush" a popular soft drink in it's day.
George B. Edmunds attended Decatur Boy's High School circa 1930's . It was there he found that chemistry was his favorite course of study because of his interest in the unknown.
George began his venture into the soft drink industry when he started experimenting with his syrup formula, but it was not until 1939 when the first Dixie-Rush was bottled and his company established.
Identified by an attractive six ounce bottle with a 3 color crown denoting the trade mark
" Dixie-Rush" and a music note running through the name and also the bottle.
This new soft drink was so popular that it was sold in Decatur Boy's High School cafeteria.

Like many early soft drinks, some were just a flash in the pan.
Story based on a Dekalb New Era article.




They must have had different style bottle designs, this bottle does not have the 3 color crown as described in the story, but still had the music notes running through it.


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 2, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Does any one know how long they were in business ?


We’re in business from 1930-1947


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 5, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> I like it when I find something I've never heard of. My only new find today an a good acl. Not slot of info on net about it.


And it is full?


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 5, 2020)

Full ?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Full ?


No full of dirt I just dug it up


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 5, 2020)

Did you mean:  Complete?  Intact?  - Unbroken?  - Whole? - Undamaged? - Entire?  - Unharmed? - In one piece? ...or something else ?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Did you mean:  Complete?  Intact?  - Unbroken?  - Whole? - Undamaged? - Entire?  - Unharmed? - In one piece? ...or something else ?


yes the only ones I've posted are the ones from bottling works an that's cause there rare an what I'm after


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> yes the only ones I've posted are the ones from bottling works an that's cause there rare an what I'm after


I've been digging up so many not much time to clean all of them so that one is just full of dirt an still has a good acl on it alot of them the acl falls off when they hit the air.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2020)

ACL doesn't come off or fall off if you clean them right. LEON.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

relic rescuer said:


> And it is full?


I use to be be big in to collecting the other soda brands everyone collects coke so I have 50 or so not sure of full sodas like nehi rc budwine 7up dropped Fanta double cola etc


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2020)

MY OLD LINK.





__





						Hire's ACL.
					

I found this Hires in a dump way back in mid October. Some one, Robby Raccoon I think asked if it's true to let sit a month to dry out before cleaning. I said Yes & That's what I do. SO, after 2 1/2 months I decided to clean it yesterday. Here it is. No Paint loss or no additional paint loss...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2020)

ANOTHER OLD LINK.





__





						Cleaned ACL rust with Oxalic Acid
					

I have read some threads on here regarding its use but didn't find any for use on ACL bottles. Hemi have you cleaned any ACL bottles with it?I would love to see some before and after pics if you have any?      I cleaned these 2 Arola's with it. I believe I posted about these in here before about...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> ACL doesn't come off or fall off if you clean them right. LEON.


I dug up a Bob's cola today it looked good when I pulled it out of the ground by the time I got it home it was calling off before I even cleaned it looked like I had put airplane striper on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2020)

Sometimes that happens but you also got handle them carefully when fresh out of the ground meaning no wiping, no wrapping in newspaper or towel or rolling around in your back seat ect, ect.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 5, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Sometimes that happens but you also got handle them carefully when fresh out of the ground meaning no wiping, no wrapping in newspaper or towel or rolling around in your back seat ect, ect.


I pulled that dixie rush an its fine I know better on the acls I've really never had to deal with this?


----------



## rich (Aug 6, 2020)

relic rescuer said:


> And it is full?


I'd recon t'was at one time or 'nother!


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 6, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> ACL doesn't come off or fall off if you clean them right. LEON.



Go on...


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 7, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Go on...



whatcha mean go on, I did go on when I posted 2 links to 2 old post?


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 7, 2020)

So what do you consider "right" ?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 8, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> So what do you consider "right" ?




letting sit for a month to dry out. if you wipe the dirt off while it's fresh from the ground good chance paint or ACL is coming off with it. That's mostly if pulled from wet moist dirt from being buried. if its sat on the surface for past 40 years then it's had 40 years to dry out & your not likely to have a problem then. SO, What is the method you use??????????


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> letting sit for a month to dry out. if you wipe the dirt off while it's fresh from the ground good chance paint or ACL is coming off with it. That's mostly if pulled from wet moist dirt from being buried. if its sat on the surface for past 40 years then it's had 40 years to dry out & your not likely to have a problem then. SO, What is the method you use??????????


Not that never really had this problem an funny you should send me that I dug a b1 acl bottle up today an same problem have not cleaned it yet but will do what you said thanks


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> letting sit for a month to dry out. if you wipe the dirt off while it's fresh from the ground good chance paint or ACL is coming off with it. That's mostly if pulled from wet moist dirt from being buried. if its sat on the surface for past 40 years then it's had 40 years to dry out & your not likely to have a problem then. SO, What is the method you use??????????


This is killing me I dug a 3centa bottle in clear glass an it was broken I guess I see why they are rare they break easy.


----------

